# Wenn sich meine Goldfische zu stark vermeren, wo soll ich die Jungen hingeben?



## Alexius30 (19. Dez. 2015)

Bei einem Bekannten wurden aus 15 Fischen 50 Fische. Hab angst das, dass bei mir auch basiert. Was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Dez. 2015)

Dein Zierwels wird dir helfen


----------



## Alexius30 (19. Dez. 2015)

Sollte ich den __ Wels verschenken?


----------



## Ansaj (19. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,
bei deinem Teich scheint einiges im Argen zu sein. Du erstellt hier gefühlt alle paar Stunden einen neuen Thread. Es ist ja gut, dass du so viele Fragen stellst und dich kümmerst und etwas verbessern willst, aber das wird ziemlich unübersichtlich, wie ich finde. Magst du nicht vielleicht einen Thread erstellen, in dem du deinen Teich komplett vorstellst, mit der richtigen Volumenangabe, Tiefe, dem kompletten Fischbesatz (alle Arten und die jeweilige Anzahl), Technik, wie lange der Teich schon besteht, was du fütterst usw. und ganz wichtig: Fotos. Dazu dann schreiben, was du für deinen Teich planst, warum du die jeweiligen Fische hälst und welche Probleme bzw. Fragen du hast.
Ich finde nämlich, da müsste einiges getan werden und so können wir dir besser helfen.

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du mit einem Zierwels/Albinowels meinst - einen __ Waller? Der wird viel zu groß für deinen Teich, auch wenn er jetzt erst 10cm groß ist. Und ja, mit einem Waller musst du dir keine Sorgen um einen Überbesatz machen, da bald nichts anderes mehr übrig sein wird...

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Dez. 2015)

Werde den __ Wels im Frühling verschenken. Er hat mir schon einen jungen __ Goldfisch gefressen. Ein Bekannter hat einen riesen Fischteich mit einigen anderen Welsen.


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Dez. 2015)

Der Teich von meinem Bekannten.Medium 30376 anzeigenMedium 30377 anzeigenMedium 30378 anzeigen


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Dez. 2015)

Genug Platz für einen __ Wels=__ Waller?


----------



## Alexius30 (20. Dez. 2015)

Kann man Goldfische auswildern oder Privat verkaufen?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Dez. 2015)

Teichfische sind zum Großteil Zierfische. Diese sollte und darf man nicht auswildern. Denn eine unkontrollierte Vermehrung (wie bei deinen Goldfischen) kann Flora und Fauna schädigen. Und sicherlich gibt es noch mehr Gründe und Gesetze die dies untersagen.


----------



## PeterW (20. Dez. 2015)

EBay Kleinanzeigen, da bin ich bis jetzt alle Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen ratzfatz losgeworden.
Kaum inseriert hatte auch schon immer gleich jemand Interesse bekundet.
Ich habe die allerdings auch verschenkt.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Ok! Werde  es  versuchen.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Kann man Goldfische auswildern



Nur in die Bratpfanne

salve Patrick


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Da wird man aber nicht satt.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Naja , wenn du genug von hast


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Dez. 2015)

Da  muss ich Züchten!


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Ist ne Marktlücke. Kenne zwar Currywurst vom Stand, aber Goldfische noch nicht.Wird funktionieren! Garantiert! Vielleicht nur in China, aber hey, Marktlücke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Dez. 2015)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Da wird man aber nicht satt.


man muß nur warten. Ein normal abwachsender __ Goldfisch wird leicht 35-40cm und seine 2-3kg - der __ Waller wird aber zusammen mit den anderen Fischen (Goldfische fressen auch den eigenen Nachwuchs) in den 5000l nix übrig lassen
@Flo: lach net, aber zwischen 1914-1918 kamen auch oft geräucherte Goldfische auf die Märkte

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Dez. 2015)

__ Waller ist im Frühling weg und jetzt ist er in Winterruhe!


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,
meine überflüssigen Goldies und Koi kommen bei meinem Bekannten in seinen Kleinen See als Lebendfutter für Kollege __ Hecht und Forelle

LG Marcus


----------



## Alexius30 (22. Dez. 2015)

Wohnt wer von euch in Niederösterreich?


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Dez. 2015)

Hi! Hat noch wer Tipps?


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2015)

Man könnte sie auch  in Gläsern einwecken. Wie Heringe oder Rollmöpse, anständig Zwiebel. Lorbeerblatt, Wachholderbeeren und Essig mit rein sollte klappen.


----------



## Alexius30 (26. Dez. 2015)

Meinem Opa würde es schmecken Ich darf  leider keinen Fisch


----------

